# Booze pimpt jetzt auch



## BOOZE (4. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich will mal einen kleinen Umbaufred starten.
Junior ist schon so weit das er ein grösseres Rädchen kriegt ohne Stützräder, so das Papa endlich  mal nach Herzenslust basteln und optimieren kann. 


Die Basis:




Schick aber mit 9,9Kg ein wenig schwer 

Deshalb gleich ans erleichtern gedacht.
Da auch der Rahmen kein Leichtgewicht ist, dürfen die anderen Teile die ich tauschen will kaum was wiegen!

Erstes gefertigtes Teil





Ja das Gewicht ist richtig.
Ritchey Superlogic Lagerschalen, Welle Selfmade 7075 Flugzeugalu.

Reifen Schwalbe Black Jack 1.95/16" 350gr. Stk.


----------



## Pan Tau (5. November 2012)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Ja das Gewicht ist richtig.
> Ritchey Superlogic Lagerschalen, Welle Selfmade 7075 Flugzeugalu.
> 
> Reifen Schwalbe Black Jack 1.95/16" 350gr. Stk.



...das ist doch schon mal ein perfekter Start - freue mich auf die nächste Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (5. November 2012)

BOOZE schrieb:


> ... Welle Selfmade 7075 Flugzeugalu....



Wow! Kein schlechter Anfang!

Schmeiß auf alle Fälle die Stahlkurbeln raus!


----------



## BOOZE (5. November 2012)

So heute ging es ein wenig weiter 

Erstmal ein Paar Bilder

Das alte Innenlager 





die alte Sattelstütze


----------



## BOOZE (5. November 2012)

Die neue selfmade Sattelstütze aus Titan 





Beide mal im Vergleich





Als nächstes werden die Kurbeln gemacht


----------



## Taurus1 (5. November 2012)

Schicke Sachen!
Glücklich ist, wer selbst machen kann....


----------



## Y_G (6. November 2012)

<- will auch endlich ne Fräse und Drehbank zu Hause haben ...


----------



## tripletschiee (6. November 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> <- will auch endlich ne Fräse und Drehbank zu Hause haben ...



Mini-Fräse habe ich ja, aber keinen Platz für eine Drehmaschine!


----------



## Y_G (6. November 2012)

wenn ich noch Platz im Keller hätte, würde so etwas schon lange bei mir stehen...


----------



## gtbiker (6. November 2012)

Sehr schöne Arbeit!
Kannst du bitte noch ein paar Worte zur Fertigung der Welle schreiben? Merci!


----------



## BOOZE (7. November 2012)

Die Welle ist ein recht einfaches Drehteil, einzigst wird die Mitte mit einem Radiusdrehmeisel gedreht und die Aufnahmen für die Kurbelaufnahmen werden auf einer Fräse im Winkel gefräst.
Das ist nur ein wenig tricky, weil man die Achse umspannen muss und dann sollten die Fräsungen auf der anderen Seite auf der gleichen Linie sein, sonst stehen die Pedalarme nicht da wo sie sein sollten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (7. November 2012)

dasm wird wieder ein schickes rad werden, ... bin auf das ergebnis und die einzelnen schritte gespannt!


----------



## mtb_cc (8. November 2012)

Großes Kino.......ich bin gespannt!


----------



## BOOZE (9. November 2012)

Kleines update
Ich habe jetzt die Reifen gewogen,
alter Reifen 470gr.
neuer Reifen Schwalbe Black Jack 16" 1,95 350gr. 

Und ich habe die Schraube für die Sattelstützen Klemme getauscht









Kleinvieh macht auch Mist und sieht doch gleich viel besser aus.


----------



## BOOZE (12. November 2012)

Jetzt geht es ans Vorderrad 
Da Kleinvieh auch Mist macht, wurden die Nippel gegen welche aus Alu getauscht.








Gar nicht schlecht 

Als nächstes gibt es wieder ein Dreh Teil, die Vorderrad Nabe 
CU


----------



## gtbiker (24. November 2012)

Wann gehts hier weiter?


----------



## OSS117 (5. Dezember 2012)

Total Krank! Aber Geil!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (25. Januar 2013)

Gehte weita 
Papa hat heute mal ein wenig die Drehbank gequält 
Ich habe mal eine neue Vorderradnabe gebaut, da die Gabel ein recht merkwürdiges Mass hat und das alte Teil nix ist und viel zu schwer.


----------



## BOOZE (25. Januar 2013)




----------



## trifi70 (25. Januar 2013)

Nabend! Ich kann meine Begeisterung kaum in Worte fassen, das ist mal so richtig toll  Aber, ich finde der Rahmen ist für diese Teile und die Arbeit die da drin steckt eine Beleidigung. Gegensätzlicher ist kaum noch vorstellbar. Kannst Du da nicht ev. noch was angemesseneres auftreiben? Stell Dir mal vor, Du kombinierst diese Teile mit einem Rahmen wenigstens annähernd gleicher Klasse...


----------



## Y_G (25. Januar 2013)

sehr schöne Arbeit! Hast Du die Bank zu Hause oder kannst Du auf Arbeit da ran? Beneide Dich um die Möglichkeit...


----------



## BOOZE (25. Januar 2013)

Steht alles bei mir zu hause, ich mache das nur als Hobby, auf der Arbeit steht nur ein PC und ein voller Schreibtisch


----------



## Y_G (26. Januar 2013)

ich hätte auch gerne Platz im Keller, aber die Regierung läßt keine Drehbank und Fräse zu


----------



## ClaudiaC (26. Januar 2013)

Krass!!! den reifen habe ich allerdings auch gerade bestellt! Sehr schön!
Woher kommt denn die Schraube für die Sattelstützenklemme?


----------



## Toni172 (26. Januar 2013)

super schöne Teile.

Wie kommts das Du die Drehbank so gut bediehnen kannst?
Sowas lehrnt man ja auch nicht von heute auf morgen.


----------



## BOOZE (27. Januar 2013)

ClaudiaC schrieb:


> Woher kommt denn die Schraube für die Sattelstützenklemme?




Die kommt aus dem Motorradbereich.
http://poggipolini.it/html/pgid11_EN.html


----------



## BOOZE (27. Januar 2013)

Toni172 schrieb:


> super schöne Teile.
> 
> Wie kommts das Du die Drehbank so gut bediehnen kannst?
> Sowas lehrnt man ja auch nicht von heute auf morgen.



Ich mache das tatsächlich noch nicht so lange habe es mir aber selber beigebracht, wenn man das Funktionsprinzip von drehen mal begriffen hat und die Vorgänge was man als erstes machen soll vorher durchgeht, geht das ganz gut.
Fräsen ist allerdings relativ kompliziert 
Viele sagen mir aber in diesem Bereich eine kleine Begabung zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (31. Januar 2013)

Kurbeln gekürzt und erleichtert.

War schwerer wie anfangs angenommen!


----------



## Y_G (31. Januar 2013)

sehr sehr geile Arbeit!!! Wenn ich so viel fräsen würde, würde ich schweren Ärger mit meiner Regierung bekommen. Das bisschen was ich rausgenommen habe sorgte schon für Diskussionen. Wie lang sind die Kurbeln noch?


----------



## BOOZE (31. Januar 2013)

Für ein vierjährigen mit 19Kg sollten die dicke reichen, sind 100mm lang.
Ich habe mich an den originaler Länge gehalten, die auf dem Rädchen drauf war.


----------



## Toni172 (31. Januar 2013)

geil !!!!!!!


----------



## Y_G (31. Januar 2013)

ich liege bei der M730 mit 127 mm noch bei fast 400 g. Aber nächste Woche werden noch Nuten gefräst und heute muss ich noch mal in den Keller und etwas feilen. 150 g weniger kann ich nicht ertragen 

ich lese es gerade noch einmal ... 4 Jahre und 19 kg? Stramm  Meiner kommt mit 5,5 gerade mal auf 17 kg!


----------



## BOOZE (2. Februar 2013)

So es gibt ein kleines update, natürlich hattet ihr recht das die Anfangsbasis für die gefertigten Teile nicht so recht passen.
Also habe ich mal auf die schnelle eine neue Basis in England geordert.
Angegebens Gewicht waren 7,5Kg, leider sind es real 8,3Kg 

Da der meiste Mist sowieso runterkommt, nicht weiter tragisch da der Rahmen Verhältnis mässige 1300gr. wiegt als gute 1,2Kg weniger als der alte Stahlrahmen 





Schon viel besser


----------



## ONE78 (2. Februar 2013)

Was ist denn das für eine laufradgrösse? 14 oder 16zoll?
und von welchem Hersteller ist der Rahmen?


----------



## BOOZE (2. Februar 2013)

Das ist ein 16" Hersteller Dawes Modell Blowfish


----------



## Y_G (2. Februar 2013)

ich finde das Tretlager sieht recht hoch aus, vom Gewicht her aber eine gute Basis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (2. Februar 2013)

Auf der Herstellerseite sieht man, dass das Tretlager auf Höhe der Achsen ist, sollte also OK sein.


----------



## rebell74 (30. März 2013)

DAWES war mal mein Jugendbike... war Super, hatte nen Reynolds Stahlrahmen und ne DX Ausstattung.

Dein Projekt finde ich S*U*P*E*R


----------



## Hanxs (30. März 2013)

Die Sticker ablösen und neue von "GT" drauf! Sollte sich optisch recht gut machen. Ist ja auch ne Art Triple-Triangle-Design.


----------



## BOOZE (9. April 2013)

So eigentlich fast fertig 
Pedale werden noch getauscht, sind noch nicht fertig
Die V-Brakes gefallen mir noch nicht, habe aber noch nichts in Petto 

Gewicht sind 6,9Kg ich dachte da wäre mehr drin


----------



## vorwaerts (9. April 2013)

Sieht aber gut aus 

Habe das Rad ja auch im Keller stehen. Ausgangsgewicht war auch 8,3 kg. An sich schon voll okay gegen die Räder im Freundeskreis des Nachwuchs aber irgendwie... 

Naja, getauscht habe ich (ohne viel Aufwand, weder technisch, noch von der Arbeit und auch wenig finanzieller Aufwand):
- Mäntel (Kenda Smallblock)
- Schläuche (?)
- Lenker (irgendein XC Lenker, hätte fast einen neuen in Carbon gekauft  aber sollte ja günstig werden)
- Sattel mit Sattelstütze (lange Version vom Kokua Jumper)
- Griffe (hatte noch unbenutzte herumliegen, mir deutlich zu dünn, für den Nachwuchs passen & auch noch farbig)

So, Ergebnis sind dann 7,3 kg. Bin zufrieden.
Werde noch alte XT V-Brakes montieren. Die liegen aber noch nicht im gleichen Keller  Keine Ahnung, ob das gewichtsmäßig was bringt, geht mir eher um die Optik


----------



## ClaudiaC (9. April 2013)

Trotzdem sehr schick geworden.
Wie wäre es mit einem kleineren Sattel, die Nase sieht recht lang aus?
KMC 10 SL Kette, Tune Spanner für Räder und Sattelstütze, griffe aus Moosgummi.....halt noch ein wenig mehr Geld locker machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (9. April 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> So eigentlich fast fertig
> Pedale werden noch getauscht, sind noch nicht fertig
> Die V-Brakes gefallen mir noch nicht, habe aber noch nichts in Petto
> 
> Gewicht sind 6,9Kg ich dachte da wäre mehr drin



Du hast da eine olle Wurzel zuviel im Garten.


----------



## BOOZE (9. April 2013)

Wenn es nur eine wäre, das wird mich richtig Geld kosten die rausmachen zu lassen.


----------



## Y_G (9. April 2013)

Löcher Bohren und Wasser rein, dazu Pilze ansiedeln oder halt fräsen lassen. BTW das Bike ist cool


----------



## Taurus1 (9. April 2013)

Ist schön geworden. Gewicht kann sich auch sehen lassen.


----------



## Toni172 (10. April 2013)

Wer so ein schönes Bike aufbauen kann, der wird doch noch so ne blöde Wurzel ausgraben können. 
Auf geht, das Wetter soll am WE super werden. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarkusL (14. April 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Gewicht sind 6,9Kg ich dachte da wäre mehr drin
> 
> http://www.pic-upload.de/view-18884732/IMG_1958.jpg.html


Sattel, Vorbau, Griffe, Schnellspanner vorne,...200-250g sollten leicht zu machen sein.


----------



## BOOZE (25. April 2013)

Hat wer eine Ahnung wo ich ein leichten 1" Schaftvorbau herbekomme?


----------



## Diman (25. April 2013)

Warum kein Adapter auf 11/8 und eine moderne Vorbau?


----------



## Y_G (25. April 2013)

1" in leicht wird man wohl nicht mehr wirklich bekommen, was wiegt denn Deiner jetzt? Sonst weiß man ja nicht was leichter ist... ob Adapter+Ahead leichter - denke nicht wirklich.


----------



## Diman (25. April 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> ob Adapter+Ahead leichter - denke nicht wirklich.


Ich denk schon und man hat dann mehr Vorbauten-Auswahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (25. April 2013)

Der Adapter hilft, wenn man noch einen passenden Ahead-Vorbau rumliegen hat oder keinen Schaftvorbau in passender Länge auftreiben kann. Leichter als ein Schaftvorbau ist die Adapterlösung aber im Normalfall nicht.


----------



## BOOZE (28. April 2013)

Nachdem ich den jetzigen Vorbau etwas optimiert habe liegt er bei ca. 260gr.
Ich habe zwar hier auch Adapter liegen, aber mit dem kurzem Vorbau den ich noch habe wiegt es deutlich mehr.


----------



## gtbiker (28. April 2013)

Also Adapter gibt es <100g. Kurze Vorbauten 1 1/8 ahead gibt <75g in günstig. 175g, wäre doch nicht schlecht. Die leichtesten Schaftvorbauten kommen mit Mühe und Not unter die 200g Marke, die gibts dann aber nicht in kurz.


----------



## Deleted234438 (28. April 2013)

Einen Vorbau mit 75 Gramm und günstig kann schwer werden, auch wenn er kurz ist, war bis vorgestern selbst auf der Suche.


----------



## gtbiker (28. April 2013)

Für 25,- gibts z.Bsp. das hier, 50mm Länge:


----------



## trifi70 (28. April 2013)

Hast Du ev. noch einen Link für den Adapter <100g. Bei dieser Leichtigkeit könnte man doch ma drüber nachdenken. Kannte bislang nur deutlich schwerere Teile...


----------



## gtbiker (29. April 2013)

Das Teil hier für 7,50 Euro kaufen, wiegt mit allem 183g:
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/universal-alu-vorbauschaft/aid:28228

- 1 1/8 Schafthülse weglassen (Booze braucht ja 1")
- Stahlschraube gegen Aluschraube tauschen
- dicke U-Scheibe gegen was dünneres tauschen
Dann schauts mal so aus:




Dann noch bisserl boozsche Dreharbeit am Rohrstück (das Teil ist unglaublich massiv gebaut) und die 100g sind geknackt


----------



## trifi70 (29. April 2013)

Ok danke. Den von Rose kenn ich und Gewicht komplett wusst ich auch. Dann kenn ich noch den Procraft und den Humpert. Alle auch recht schwer. Deshalb hat mich das mit den 100g interessiert.

Adapter-Teile die man nicht braucht weglassen ist natürlich ok, Aluschraube statt Stahl würde ich wirklich nur bei geringer Belastung wie am Kinderrad machen. Und Dreharbeiten lass ich ma die Finger von.  Also Fazit: so wirklich "out of the box" <100g gibts die nicht, oder? Und dann ist ein guter Schaftvorbau vom Gewicht vergleichweise doch ganz gut. Nur gibts die halt kaum in kurz. Für meinen Zweck wär das aber egal gewesen.


----------



## gtbiker (29. April 2013)

M8 Aluschraube ist an der Stelle vollkommen unproblematisch, auch für Erwachsene!

Die leichteste Lösung ist immer abhängig von Länge/Winkel/Fahrer. Ganz allgemein hat aber die Adapter-Lösung den Vorteil, dass deutlich mehr Variationen möglich sind. Dazu spart man eben fast immer ein paar Gramm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergdeife (6. Mai 2013)

Sehr geil! Mei Bua kann jetzt dann endlich 16" fahren, das Dawes ist auch bei mir in der engeren Wahl. Ist die Sache ohne Rücktrittbremse ein Problem?


----------



## vorwaerts (10. Mai 2013)

Bergdeife schrieb:


> Sehr geil! Mei Bua kann jetzt dann endlich 16" fahren, das Dawes ist auch bei mir in der engeren Wahl. Ist die Sache ohne Rücktrittbremse ein Problem?



Also ich habe explizit nach einem Kinderrad ohne (!) Rücktrittbremse gesucht. Eigentlich zunächst mehr aus dem Gefühl heraus. Erst später kamen Gründe dazu 
Ein wichtiger: Der Nachbarsjunge hat erst beim 26er zum ersten Mal einen Freilauf bekommen und schwärmt immer noch, wie g*** das ist, keinen Rücktritt mehr zu haben.

Und wenn der Rücktritt in seiner Funktion gar nicht bekannt ist, dann ist ein Rad ohne m. E. kein Problem. 

Die beiden Handbremsen bei unserem funktionieren jedenfalls super.


----------



## Y_G (10. Mai 2013)

Rücktritt braucht kein Kind...


----------

